#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  **psygisch gestoorde vriend**

## Aicha_Oualid

S avonds laat na het eten ging ik gelijk tafel opruimen en ging ik boven op mijn kamer zitten.Toen op eens mijn gsm afging en ik nam zo op en het was een vriendin van me Najat.Wayo vond het echt raar was lang geleden dat ik nog iets gehoord had van haar. Ze vertelde me dat ze weg gelopen was van thuis en dat ze nu alleen woondde en al haar spullen al had meegenomen enzo....Ik d8 zei heeft lef asahbi maar goed is haar eigen probleem.We praten zo verder tot ze opeens gelijk rvoeg kom je anders niet naar Brussel morgen,kan je me op komen zoeken. Ik d8 wagga is goed ik kom want ik moest zowiezo eens gaan naar mijn tante daarzo om mijn kleren van vorig week op te halen die ik daar laten liggen had.Dus zei ik haar van safi ik kom morgen w8 op me aan het Noord-station daarzo.Dus we hadden een afspraak gelijk gemaakt.Ik ken brussel goed want heb daar vroeger gewoond tot ik 14jaar was. De volgende morgen ik word wakker en neem douche enzo en ik maak me klaar om de trein te nemen want ik had die om 13h30 naar brussel. Net toen ik aan de deur kwam om weg te gaan, kwam mijn moeder uit de woonkamer en gas me een kus en zei Aicha vergeet mijn woorden niet en wees voorzichtig.Ik zei safi maman doe ik altijd, Ik zie je dan wel vanavond beslema. Eindelijk ik was opgelucht ik was buiten geraakt zonder controle en rare vragen van me broers want normaal doen ze dit altijd maar ja gelukkig waren ze niet thuis. Ik nam de trein en kwam gelijk om 14h15 aan in Brussel. Ik stond te w8en op Najat toen opeens beldde ze me om te zeggen dat ze 5 in later ging komen en dat ik moest blijven w8en.Na 10 min hoordde ik opeens zo een auto tuuten ik d8 ja ik ga beter niet kijken want ja meestal zijn het jongens die dat doen om iemand gelijk te versieren. Maar die auto bleef verder tuuten ik draaide me om en zag opeens een redelijk mollige marokaan aan het stuur.Toen naast hem zag ik Najat zitten en ze deed tekens van kom stap in. Opeens van achter in de auto zat een redelijk knappe jongen dus ik moest gelijk naast hem gaan zetten.Ik gaf dus gewoon hand aan de twee jongens en praatte verder met Najat terwijl ik hun gelijk negeerde.Billah als ik geweten had dat ze met auto en 2 gasten ging komen had ik echt niet afgesproken met haar maar ja was nu gelijk te laat voor.Opeens was het stil in de auto de jongen naast me vroeg me hoe ik heette en waar ik woondde enzo waar ik eingelijk gewoon kort op antwoordde zonder hem iets te vragen.Dus hij stoptte dan gelijk zelf met praten.We kwamen aan in zo een prive cafe van de neef van Najat haar vriend mhom we gingen daarzo binnen.Ik d8 zo in me eigen hchoema alik ik ga daar echt nit binnen.Maar ja ben dan toch maar binnen gegaan, gelukkig was er niet veel volk.We gingen aan een tafel zitten. En die jongen die daarjuist bij me in de auto zat bleef me maar aankijken heel de tijd door.Was echt kklastig ik wist niet meer ho emet te gedragen of naar waar te kijken.Hij lette ook op of ik wel keek naar zijn vrienden die daar ook nog waren want zij waren ook gelijk aardig aan te kijkennaar me weet je hoe lastig asahbi.Ik wou gelijk echt weg vandaar opeens Najat zegd me van ewa die jongen daar van in de auto heet Mohammed en hij zei me dat hij wilt praten met je.Ik d8 gelijk zo van ewa ja als hij wilt praten dan doet hij maar.Maar weet je hij was gelijk zo beschaamd en kocht me koffie,cola,enz... zelf al zei ik nee hoeft niet heb geen dorst of honger hij kocht het voor me.We gingen weg van het cafe en gingen naar het appartement van de vriend van Najat en dit was ook eigenlijk appartement van Mohammed.Ze woonden samen alleen sinds kort nu was Najat erbij komen wonen.Heel de avond bleef Mohammed praten tegen me en ging we een spel kaarten spelen enzo echt kkvriendelijk was hij.Ik zag dat het laat werd en dat ik gelijk me laaste trein gemist had dus beldde ik me tante op en vroeg of ze wou bellen naar me moeder om te zeggen dat ik bij haar ging blijven slapen.Maar ik zei wel tegen me tante dat ik bij Najat ging slapen eigenlijk.Me tante stemde toe mohim ik bleef dus slapen bij Najat.Na uren praten ging Najat en haar vriend slapen.En bleef ik en Mohammed alleen over in de woonkamer.Ik was echt moe maar toch had ik niet echt zin om te slapen en het probleem was gelijk dat er maar 1 zetel stond waar ik in kon slapen.Maar eigenlijk kon je makkelijk erin met 2 slapen.Niet dat ik het een probleem vond om samen met hem te slapen want ewa ja slapen is slapen toch.Maar hij d8 van ja zij gaat het er moeilijk meehebben om samen te slapen dus besloot hij om recht zittend op een stoel te slapen en met zijn voeten op de andere stoel.Was egt grappig als je hem zag weet je voelde ik me gelijk schuldig van kijk ocharme hoe hij daar gaat slapen en ik een grote egoist helemaal die zetel voor me alleen.Dus ik voelde me niet echt goed en zei van ewa ik slapa dna ook niet.HIj was egt moe kon je zien en hij had ook egt veel hasjh gesmoord dus ik wist dat hij relaxed wou liggen.Bij mijn broer gaat het ook zo dus ik keek zo naar hem en hij vroeg me of ik bang was van hem.Ik d8 zo nee man.Dan zei hij me zo wees gerust er zal je niks overkomen slaap.Maar toch sliep ik niet.Toen hij opeens vroeg van mag ik me bij je komen liggen gewoon.Ik zei safi is goed.Hij kwam naast me liggen en praatt over zijn verleden enzo....Hij had gelijk al echt veel meegemaakt, hij heeft 3maal vast gezeten door dealen,stelen,mensne in elkaar slaan en bankoverval.Hij was nog maar net een jaar vrij van de laaste keer dat hij gezeten heeft voor die bankoverval.Ik begon eigelijk te lachen van wayo hoe dom kan je wel niet zijn asahbi bankoverval whahah....Toen werd het stil en zei hij van heb je niks gemerkt.Ik zei zo nee wat dan.Hij zei me ik heb al heel de dag gelijk al een paar keer gezegd dat je erg mooi bent enzo en ik kon me ogen van je niet houden en werd zelfs verlegen door jou enz....Ik zei zo ow ja dat jawel heb ik wel gemerkt.Toen zei hij niks meer en hij ging zo voorzichtig met zijn hand gelijk over mijn been heen en weer maar echt rustig zo.Hij had me wel veel respect getoond gelijk normaal als iemand je leuk vind gata di egelijk lastig doen hem had me heel de dag met rust gelaten.Daarom ik me opeens aangetrokken door hem voelldde(ik wist nog niet dat die psygisch gestoord was).Achter een tijdje hij aan mijn been gelijk had gezeten vroeg hij me vind je het erg.Ik zei nee niet echt.Dan zei hij wallah had niet ged8 dat jij me ooit zou leuk vonden.Normaal een jongen als mij maakt bij een meisje zoals jij nooit kans.Geef toe is tog lief wat hij zei.Later op de avond.........................




uhmm...als ik door moet vertellen......willen jullie het dan effe melden......na een paar verhalen ga je zien hoe psygisch hij was die zemer!!!!

----------


## Batata24

ga zzeker door !!

----------


## Aicha_Oualid

Die avond zelf nog hebben wij nog gepraat enzo....tot ik in slaap viel, was echt moe die dag.S morgens vroeg om 8h gelijk was ik wakker en opeens ik keek naast me en Mohammed lag nog te slapen.Ik stond stilletjes op en ging naar de badkamer om me wat op te frissen.Ik zag dat de kamer van Najat en Baghdad gesloten was dus dat ze nog lagen te slapen.Ik ging de badkamer binnen en nam een douche en trok me kleren terug aan.Mijn haar was egt een drama stond langs alle kanten ik leek net Tina Turner wel want heb veel krullen.Ik nam vlug wat cocosolie en smeerde het in mijn haar zodat het een beetje tog platter zou komen te staan.Wat nivea op mijn gezicht en ik was klaar.Ik ging stilletjes de kamer waar Mohammed in lag weer binnen en zag hem daarzo leggen.Ik keek hem en d8 in mijn eigen hij is best wel knap en ook echt lief maar toch ik was er niet zeker van.Mohim ik ging keuken binnen en begon gelijk op te ruimen tot opeens Mohammed me aansprak achter me.Hij zei me ik ga effe weg en ik kom zo safi.Ik zei wagga is goed.Hij gaf me een kus en ging weg.Na dat ik de keuken had opgeruimd ging in de woonkamer daarzo waar ik geslapen had met hem opruimen en ging dan zitten, en wachtte op Mohammed.Eindelijk na 1h30 was hij terug.Ik zag dat hij zijn hara geknipt had, en dat hij eten bij had enzo...Ik zei:
A:Heb je je haar geknipt?
M:Ja ik ben snel bijde kapper geweest en dan achter boodschappen.
A:Owzo, is goed.
M:Is het mooi zo mijn haar?
A:Ja ik vind het mooier zo.
M :grote grijns: ankje, ik wist het.Ik het alleen maar voor jou gedaan want gisteren zei je me dat ik op die foto mooier was.En daar was me haar korter.

Zie je wel hij is erg lief toch.Eindelijk Najat en Baghdad kwamen opeens binnen.Ik en Najat maakten eten en we gingen dan samen eten zo.
NA 3H (16h ongeveer)


We zaten in de auto iedereen was stil.De muziek stond hard aan en we reden naar Autonium(plaats in brussel).We stopten ineens op een parking en Baghdad staptte uit en Najat ook en ze verwisselden van plaats.Najat ging rijden nu laten we beter zeggen proberen te rijden. Najat startte de auto en eerlijk gezegd ze kon er niks van.Na dat ze effe op de parking had zitten rijden besloot ze om op de baan te gaan rijden.Dus dat deed ze dan ook toen opeens moesten we een bocht inslaan zo waar zo paaltjes aan de kant van de baan waren gezet.najat was te snel aan het rijden en kon de bocht niet zo goed in slaan billah voor 2mm heeft ze die paaltjes gemist.ik dacht oefffffff geukkig niks gebeurd.Toen opeens ik auto voor ons zag ge parkeerd.Najat remdde snel en weer egt voor 2mm zaten we verder van de auto anders hadden we die in gereden.Toen opeens zwaailichten achter ons,het was de politie.Ik d8 fuck man wat nu.Najat had geen rijbewijs en zat aan het stuur,de auto was nog met hollandse nummerplaat van de vorige baas,auto was niet verzekerd,het stond alleen maar op Najat haar naam was ook alles.En dan ik d8 als die Baghdad zijn naam zien 1 maal straf uit gezeten,Mohammed die dreiri 3 maal gezeten voor drugs,stelen,bankoverval,enz...En ik had niet eens mijn identiteistkaart mee.Wallah iedereen was in paniek en werd gelijk stil in auto.Baghdad en Najat staptten uit. Baghad kwam van achter zitten omdat hij ook geen rijbewijs had, en Najat ging gewoon van voor zitteen en Mohammed had wel rijbewijs dus ging aan het stuur.Gelukkig de politie staptte niet uit en stoptte ons ook niet meer bleef gewoon een tijdje achter ons rijden.Billah ik was zo opgelucht.Alleen die vriend van Najat (Baghdad)begon gelijk lastig te doen. En kwam maar dichter en dichter zitten, begon aan mijn haar te prutsen en al die shit je weet wel.Wallah normaal begin ik gelijk o,middelijk te schreeuwen als iemand dit doet maar ewa ja was neef van Mohammed en gelijk vriend van Najat.En wou gelijk geen ruzie tss hun maken.Ik dat ya rabbi hopelijk ziet Najat het zo en dat ze zegd van ik ga wel van achter gaan zitten.En ja ze merktte het en ik zei gelijk van Najat gaan we van plaats veranderen aub.Ze zei onmiddelijk ja want ze was gelijk erg jaloers.Mohammed keek achteraan met de spiegel en zei wil je hier naast mij komen zitten ik zei ja.Hij stoptte gelijk de auto, ik staptte uit om vooraan te gaan zitten want Najat was al achteraan gekropen.Natuurlijk met me domme kop zie ik niet dat daar een auto achteruit rijd in mijn richting.Op tijd zag ik het en ging gelijka chteruit.Het waren ook marokanen en hij zei me smahili ik had je niet gezien.Ik d8 wat maakt het uit is nu gelijk al te laat asahbi.


ik ben moe vertel volgende keer verder beslema

----------


## narjisse

heureusement c`est pas toi, j`ai cru que c`est le contraire...

ga verder meid ik wil de rest wetten......


bisou...

Tis

----------


## Aicha_Oualid

> _Geplaatst door narjisse_ 
> *heureusement c`est pas toi, j`ai cru que c`est le contraire...
> 
> ga verder meid ik wil de rest wetten......
> 
> 
> bisou...
> 
> Tis*


wat bedoel je met heureusement c`est pas toi, j`ai cru que c`est le contraire...????


bisou aicha

----------


## Aicha_Oualid

Oke dus ik stappte in en was gelijk opgelucht dat ik vanvoor bij Mohammed zat.Na zo 10 min. rijden kwamen we zo aan terug in de caf van die neef van Baghdad.Billah ik was daar egt niet graag want je weet wel veel meisjes zaten er daar, alleen heel soms gelijk van die goedkope belgische wuiven.Maar was wel egt heel heel soms meestal was het vol met jongens die kwamen kaarten enzo je weet wel hasjish smoren enzo...Want je kon het daar kopen ook zo.Ik zi zo ewa Mohammed ga we nou weer naar daar.Hij zei ja ik weet wel dat je daar niet graag zit maar is gelijk voor 5 min. blijf in de auto anders w8en.Dat deed ik ook dus want egt hchoema alik als ik daar binnen ging.Najat zat van achter en was stil Mohammed en Baghdad waren al in die caf gegaan.Ik deed gelijk muziek aan en begon mee te zingen en me helemaal in te leven in het liedje.Najat begon gelijk te lachen met me en deed dan samen mee met me.Opeens na 15min gek te hebben gedaan zag ik dat Mohammed buiten kwam samen met Baghdad,ging ik gelijk weer normaal doen.Safi dus ze stapten in en we reden gelijk naar Baghdad en Mohammed zijn appartement ewa ja Najat woonde daar nu ook.Toen we daar aankwamen en we al boven waren ging ik gelijk gaan zitten en keek ik snel op me horloge en zag ik al dat het 22h was.Taz ik ging de trein dus missen.Ik d8 tfoe mijn moeder maakt me gelijk dood,ik nam snel me gsm en belde mijn moeder op en zei haar van smahili maar ik blijf vanavond nog zogezegd bij mijn tante.Mijn moeder zei safi is goed meissie maar je komt gelijk morgen naar huis anders gaan je broers je slopen en die komen terug uit frankrijk morgen.Ik zei wagga is goed morgen ben ik zeker thuis.Ik bellde snel me tante op en verteldde het haar want ik wist dat mijn moeder gelijk naar haar ging bellen.We gingen in de woonkamer zo zitten in de zetel toen opeens de bel ging en er 2 vrienden van Baghdad waren en de neef van Mohammed.Abdel,Karim en Huseyin neef van Mohammed.
Ik d8 tfoe asahbi moeten die gelijk nu komen want ik zit gelijk niet graag onder te veel jongens en zeker niet van als die dan horen van zahma zij blijft hier slapen was gelijk hchoema voor mij.Toen zij kwamen gingen ze gelijk allemaal shit roken en rwinaaaaaaaa je weet wel.Mohammed zei van dat ik in de keuken moest gaan zitten.Heb ik dan samen met Najat gedaan zaten we daar te praten.Na 2h in die fucking keuken eindelijk ze gingen weg dus konden we weer in de woonkamer gaan zitten.Ik was egt kapot van heel de tijd op die stoel te zitten in de keuken en ja ik was wel blij dat we weer normaal bij hun konden zitten en dat Karim,Huseyin,Abdel weg waren.We zaten daar en bekeken film pas na 1h eindelijk het was dan gelijk al 4h in de morgen stond Baghdad en Najat op om te gaan slapen en in hun kamer te gaan.Ik was zo blij kon ik nu lekker liggen en was er veel plaats............................................ .........................................

----------

